# Cracked egg.. PIP?



## Redfoot NERD (May 13, 2012)

Back on 9/12/11 my Brazilian female laid this egg and on 4/06/12 it cracked - front -







.. crack went around to the rear of the egg -






So I figured it went bad.. would dry out, etc.

Yesterday ( 5/12/12 ) I checked on it and lo and behold!!!






NOW... how many days incubation is that? That's what this thread is about.. not the scientific "theory" of what happened when or why it cracked or why it took so long to incubate --- just that it did PIP after 8 months incubation.... amazing as far as my limited experience goes...


----------



## foxboysracing (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely Awesome!! That's amazing


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 13, 2012)

Wow that is a long incubation period. I had two of mine hatch in the same manner but with a normal incubation time. Very unusual but cool!


----------



## exoticsdr (May 13, 2012)

Terry, how big was the baby? Wonder if it just needed some extra room to grow before hatching? Wonderful post, will always keep us wondering! Doc


----------



## bigred (May 13, 2012)

I had some eggs do the same thing but had a normal incubation time. 8 months is a long time


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 13, 2012)

exoticsdr said:


> Terry, how big was the baby? Wonder if it just needed some extra room to grow before hatching? Wonderful post, will always keep us wondering! Doc



Don't know yet Todd.. he's not out yet!.. will keep an update..........


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2012)

4th day.. this 10:30a -






.. looking good 

Shouldn't be long now - next question is how big is the yolk sac?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2012)

And this evening.. almost out -






Tommorrow for sure -






Anxious to see his head, etc.!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 17, 2012)

exoticsdr said:


> Terry, how big was the baby? Wonder if it just needed some extra room to grow before hatching? Wonderful post, will always keep us wondering! Doc



Todd now that he is out.. he's quite small actually.. with a very small [ relatively speaking ] yolk sac. He's been out 2 days now - 5/17/12 evening.

This little guy has a red-orange crown that almost covers his entire top of his head -






And I really like the "Cherryhead" carapace colors too -






My first jen-uwine "Cherryhead" tortoise - not to be confused with a redfoot tortoise from Brazil! 

I think I'll keep him!

BTW.. his siblings are huge in comparison...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 18, 2012)

Congrats! I have a couple cracked eggs I'm hoping hatch as well any day now!


----------



## exoticsdr (May 19, 2012)

Most EXCELLENT!


----------

